# FW Night Lord Conversion Parts



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Coming releases from Forge World, most likely to be released on Friday this week.

Night Lords Terror Squad Torsos









Night Lords Terror Squads Helmets


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh hell yeah! Those helmets are awesome. Definitely will be using some for my Khornate fellers.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Will definitely be getting some of them, they look lovely (terrifying). Much kit bashing ahead.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Not as scary as I thought they would be although I would still piss myself if I saw one coming at me.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The heads are a lot better than the torsos. What's with the dopey little sticks and bones?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> The heads are a lot better than the torsos. What's with the dopey little sticks and bones?


Sticks and bones can break your bones.....wait....no that sounds fine. I think they are trying to go with a whole vampire theme.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

He's got chicken bones on his breastplate, run!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

venomlust said:


> He's got chicken bones on his breastplate, run!


Exactly! 

They might as well have little Ouija boards on their breastplates they'd be just as spooky.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm really not a fan of the FW Night Lords stuff. The helmets here and in the raptors look very cool, but the rest are just sorta lackluster. The skin and bones and stuff are cool in theory, but IMO don't end up looking all that good.

Got skull boners for those helms, though.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Not as scary as I thought they would be although I would still piss myself if I saw one coming at me.


Jesus if one of them would do that, imagine what a full sized one would do to you


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> Jesus if one of them would do that, imagine what a full sized one would do to you


:laugh: I meant an IRL Night Lord not one of their chest pieces/models.


----------



## driller (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about starting a NL army, warband, whatever, but the problem is to actually create creepyness on a modelling level, if you know what I mean. It's really difficult, that is why I stopped wanting to play horror wargames, even tho I love horror. I think these FW heads are not bad, but other NL body parts are done better by other, smaller companies, Evilcraft or Puppetswar, for example.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Damn.

The lack of terror squads was keeping me safe from HH marines - There was no point doing a night lords army without them as they need them for the right of war.

Looks like I'll be selling the rest of my wolves...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Heads would make for good Word Bearer Chosen, in my eyes.


----------

